# Best Freeride Wheel Build



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've trashed my rear hub/rim combination (Single Track to M475) and am looking to build a new one. Although I'd like to have a matching wheelset, at the moment my front wheel (Single Track to KK) is working just fine and don't see any real need to upgrade it as well. So, my question is: What is a strong but still somewhat lightweight (going on a FR bike) rim/hub combination that is around $250? Right now I'm considering a Hope Pro II hub and AtomLab Pimplite rims. What do you guys see as alternatives to this? I'm open to any recommendations/suggestions. My frame has 135x10mm dropouts.

Has anyone used one of those Azonic 12mm through-axles that narrows down to 10mm for the dropouts? Would one work with a Pro II?

--Thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dowst said:


> I've trashed my rear hub/rim combination (Single Track to M475) and am looking to build a new one. Although I'd like to have a matching wheelset, at the moment my front wheel (Single Track to KK) is working just fine and don't see any real need to upgrade it as well. So, my question is: What is a strong but still somewhat lightweight (going on a FR bike) rim/hub combination that is around $250? Right now I'm considering a Hope Pro II hub and AtomLab Pimplite rims. What do you guys see as alternatives to this? I'm open to any recommendations/suggestions. My frame has 135x10mm dropouts.
> 
> Has anyone used one of those Azonic 12mm through-axles that narrows down to 10mm for the dropouts? Would one work with a Pro II?
> 
> --Thanks


I prefer the Hadley hubs. Pimplite is nice, but there are other options too. Mavic 721 is you're smooth. 729 will take a hard beating. 823 if you want to run tubeless. The Alex Supra D rims are nice (same as Outlaw). I've got an MTX I like.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

You could also consider getting a pair of Azonic Outlaws. Very cheaply priced and you get so much bang for your buck. Very solid wheels.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

dowst said:


> I've trashed my rear hub/rim combination (Single Track to M475) and am looking to build a new one. Although I'd like to have a matching wheelset, at the moment my front wheel (Single Track to KK) is working just fine and don't see any real need to upgrade it as well. So, my question is: What is a strong but still somewhat lightweight (going on a FR bike) rim/hub combination that is around $250? Right now I'm considering a Hope Pro II hub and AtomLab Pimplite rims. What do you guys see as alternatives to this? I'm open to any recommendations/suggestions. My frame has 135x10mm dropouts.
> 
> Has anyone used one of those Azonic 12mm through-axles that narrows down to 10mm for the dropouts? Would one work with a Pro II?
> 
> --Thanks


Hope pro II and Pimplite is what my next wheelset is gonna be.:thumbsup:

go for outlaws


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I am a Mavic fan, but your wheel build sounds good.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

WTB laser disc FR to what ever hub you want.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

revolutions


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Halo Freedom disc rims laced to hope pro II or dt 440fr. champion spokes, and prolock nipples. light and mighty!


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been riding a set of 729's on pro II's for a season and a half now... and I suck pretty bad with landings from time to time but they have held true and tension though a ton of riding. The most important thing with ANY hub/wheel combination is a proper build by a tech with adequate wheel building experience. Any wheel will be garbage with a poor build. Very stiff wheelset, 2100 g for the pair with dt comp spokes. And, a hadley may have a bit better engagement, I'm still a big fan of the hopes.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

I ride tho hopes and love them.... plus they come in gold


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

TBC Revolutions?


----------



## jakethehick (Aug 25, 2006)

*try this!*

i was forever destroying rims on hm hard tail freeride rig (8 to flat is no good for rims on a hardtail...or your back for that matter) I even cracked a dee-max, granted, it was nearing the end of it's life.
i set out to build bomb proof rims on the cheap...i laced Alex Dm-32 rims to DMR revolver hubs and got just what i wanted. And they only set me back about $150 a wheel! I have since sold them to a buddy who rides a Trail-or-Park and he hasn't even tweeked them! Not to mention the wheels look awesome...i can actually fit my deemax rim into the dm32


----------

